# Hilfe! Essen steckt (tief) im Hals fest



## lelebebbel (16. Oktober 2005)

Vor 3h hab ich mir ein schönes Steak gebraten und angefangen es zu essen. Der erste Bissen davon ist irgendwo tief im Hals steckengeblieben und steckt seitdem da

Ich hab jetzt knapp 3 Stunden lang versucht verschiedenes zu trinken oder zu essen, aber es geht nicht an dem Bissen vorbei (sprich: die Speiseröhre füllt sich damit bis die Luftröhre verdeckt wird, und ich spucke es wieder aus)


Also das ganze ist jetzt 3h her, ihr könnt euch somit denken dass ich alles naheliegende schon probiert habe. 
[email protected]: nützt nicht. Magen ist total leer, Magensäure kommt keine raus, nur Spucke aus dem Hals. 
Kopfstand, Schläge auf Rücken, Bauch, etc., auch das sogen. "Heimlich Manöver" brachte nix weil das nur die Luftröhre freibläst, aber die ist ja frei.
Das einzige was das alles gebracht hat ist eine Zwerchfellreizung, jetzt hab ich seit ner Stunde auch noch Schluckauf 


Kann man irgendwas trinken, was das Steak wegätzt aber die Speiseröhre heil lässt? Oder so?

Es ist übrigens Sonntag, ich kann somit nicht zum Arzt und wenn man in dieser Stadt in die Notaufnahme geht ohne gleich einen Herzstillstand zu haben, dauert es etwa 29 Stunden bis man überhaupt mal eine Krankenschwester zu Gesicht bekommt. Ärzte haben die da glaube ich garkeine.


----------



## janos (16. Oktober 2005)

sers,
cola soll fleisch wegätzen, aber ob das so schnell geht  
geh halt erstam mo zum arzt wenn du nicht erstikst sollte das ja kein problem sein.
denn stress in der notaufnahme wurd ich mir auch nicht unbedingt geben wollen, war am sa dort und das ist alles so lamarschig  

gute besserung   janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffin (16. Oktober 2005)

Versuch doch mal mit essig vieleicht ätzt der was weg.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Oktober 2005)

Cola müsste ich auch erstmal irgendwo herkriegen...
aber ok.
Nur kann das wirklich gesund sein, einen Schluck Cola zu nehmen der dann im Hals steckenbleibt, und zu warten bis der irgendwas auflöst?
Nach 3h Würgen fühlt sich die Speiseröhre auch schon nicht mehr sooo frisch an...


Ich würde schon ganz gern heute noch was essen nachdem ich heute vormittag 4 Stunden Rad gefahren bin. Nur in der Notaufnahme wartet man hier wirklich über 4h, wenn es gut läuft.


----------



## Muffin (16. Oktober 2005)

Schlimmer als ne verstopfung kanns nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Jan Itor (16. Oktober 2005)

Oh Mann, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Versuch dir mal das kauen anzugewöhnen.    Normalerweise gibt es da doch Muskulatur die dafür sorgt, dass die Nahrung weitertransportiert wird. Da ist doch bestimmt irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung.

Mit Cola oder Essig ist die Röhre bestimmt in 2-3 Wochen wieder frei, da warte ich doch lieber die 29 Stunden in der Notaufnahme, geht schneller


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich auch nicht, bis es mir passiert ist, aber google hat das hier ausgespuckt:
https://sigma.secsrv.net/~cynthia/ask/ask/000000f6.htm

blöderweise gibt es keine brauchbare Antwort darauf...


Das Kauen kann ich mir nicht angewöhnen weil ich grad überhaupt nichts essen kann - also ein Problem nach dem anderen....

Sogar meine Spucke staut sich auf und kommt nach einer Weile oben raus. Das wäre jetzt eine einmalige Gelegenheit, die Spuckeproduktionsmenge im Hals zu messen, nur interessiert mich die im Moment eher weniger


----------



## nitro_x (16. Oktober 2005)

Fahr zum Doc und laß es dir mit ner Sonde entfernen, wie lange willst du noch warten wenn es sich nicht von selber löst?


----------



## The.Mick (16. Oktober 2005)

Wie tief steckt es denn? Beschreib es mal "äußerllich"---> In der Höhe der Brustwarzen, in der Höhe des bauchnabels etc..
Villeicht kannst dann versuchen es von oben irgendiwe anzuschieben mit etwas langem, stupfem und flexiblen. Vielleicht ein bisschen hüpfen, wenn Flüssigkeit oben drauf ist? Mit der Ätzerei würde ich lieber lassen. Schließlich besteht deine Speiseröhre auch im groben nur aus "Steak"    .


----------



## Hellfish (16. Oktober 2005)

Arstz/krankenhaus/Notaufnahme. Sofort!


----------



## nitro_x (16. Oktober 2005)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> Wie tief steckt es denn? Beschreib es mal "äußerllich"---> In der Höhe der Brustwarzen, in der Höhe des bauchnabels etc..
> Villeicht kannst dann versuchen es von oben irgendiwe anzuschieben mit etwas langem, stupfem und flexiblen. Vielleicht ein bisschen hüpfen, wenn Flüssigkeit oben drauf ist? Mit der Ätzerei würde ich lieber lassen. Schließlich besteht deine Speiseröhre auch im groben nur aus "Steak"    .



Ihr seit ja komisch drauf!?! Ist es eine Schande zum Notdienst zu gehen?

Wenn in der Speiseröhre was feststeckt geht man zum Notdienst, laß es ihn doch mal halb aushusten und dann blockiert es die Luftröhre.....dann Mahlzeit.

Ab zum Doc, sofort!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The.Mick (16. Oktober 2005)

nitro_x schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit ja komisch drauf!?! Ist es eine Schande zum Notdienst zu gehen?
> 
> Wenn in der Speiseröhre was feststeckt geht man zum Notdienst, laß es ihn doch mal halb aushusten und dann blockiert es die Luftröhre.....dann Mahlzeit.
> 
> Ab zum Doc, sofort!!!!




Das wäre das sicherste. Aber er wollte Tipps zum selbermachen   ...
Kann mich aber nur anschließen.

Wähl die 112!! Sofort


----------



## Muffin (16. Oktober 2005)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> Villeicht kannst dann versuchen es von oben irgendiwe anzuschieben mit etwas langem, stupfem und flexiblen.



Das würde ich lieber lassen, kann böse enden es seiden du willlst dich auf spießen.  

Wenn du nicht in die Notaufnahme willst, dann versuch doch deinen Hausarzt zuerreichen.


----------



## HB76 (16. Oktober 2005)

moin moin, mal ne frage was ist mit euch den los??? dachte eigentlich hier sind erwachsene menschen und nicht kleine schulkinder die sich über alles lustig machen!!!!!!!

ab zum arzt mit dir, oder willst das es vielleicht in paar stunden zu spät ist???? nur wegen einwenig warten in der notaufnahme???

sowas kann ich echt net verstehen, oder ist es eine schande für einen RICHTIGEN mann zum arzt zu gehen..     


naja jedem das seinen


mfg


----------



## alöx (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich hör grad        Sleater Kinney - Call The Doctor

und den solltest du schleunigst aufsuchen.


----------



## würfelglück (16. Oktober 2005)

Letzte Lelebebbellebenszeichen 18:53 Uhr.
Ich hoffe mal er sitzt inzwischen in der Notaufnahme und sitzt seine 4 bis 29 Stunden ab oder hat nur grob gescherzt.

Lieber Lelebebbel, wir erwarten einen lückenlosen ER-Report !

Wenn Du schon das "Heimlich-Manöver" kennst müsste Dir doch auch der "Bolus-Tod" ein Begriff sein ?

(Dem ist er nicht erlegen, der kommt richtig schnell.) 

Gute Besserung und  Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## Leinetiger (16. Oktober 2005)

eieiei das hört sich ja schrecklich an und ich kann mir vorstellen das es ekelig ist.... besonders wenn es jetzt durch einen arzt entfernt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (16. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was das alles gebracht hat ist eine Zwerchfellreizung...




...die haben meine Freundin und ich auch gerade beim Lesen bekommen!

(Hoffe das war jetzt nicht schon Leichenschändung)


----------



## yama (16. Oktober 2005)

lebdeledebbel?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (16. Oktober 2005)

Ach du meine Güte...
Wenn mir sowas passieren würde wäre das letzte was mir einfallen würde, in einem Forum danach zu Fragen!!!
Einfach sofort Notarzt. Auch wenn man wartet. Wenn man da am ersticken is werden die einen ja nich sterben lassen.
 

Ich hoffe mal im Ernst dass der jetz nich irgendwie tot ist oO



			
				yama schrieb:
			
		

> lebdeledebbel?



LoL
Lelebebbel heisst es ^^


----------



## Superfriend (16. Oktober 2005)

Umgoddeswilln, was ist denn hier los? Entschuldigt, aber welcher vernünftig denkende Mensch kann einem Zeitgenossen, dessen Speiseröhre verstopft ist, ernsthaft dazu raten...

a) ...die Verstopfung wegzuätzen?

b) ...mit "was langem, stumpfem und flexiblen" nachzuschieben?

Bzw: Wieso konsultiert der Betroffene überhaupt den Fitness-Bereich eines Mountainbikeforums?!

Also falls das nicht alles Verarsche ist (wenn es so wäre: zugegebener Maßen amüsant!) - Arzt, pronto!


----------



## Spezial (16. Oktober 2005)

oh mein gott...
das sieht wirklich nen bissl nach ner verarsche aus...ich denke ma nich das ein mensch, gesunden verstandes, sowas mit sich anstellt anstatt einfach zum arzt zu gehen... In diesen Stunden, in denen du hier geschrieben und zu hause ausprobiert hast hättest du schon längst beim arzt sein können...und ich denke mal nicht das die jemanden, dem die speiseröhre verstopft ist da 30 stunden warten lassen....bei jemandem der sich vielleicht schlecht fühlt weil er fieber hat kann ich mir das schon eher vorstellen, aba net bei etwas was sehr schnell lebensbedrohlich werden könnte Oo

P.S.: gute besserung...


----------



## Cheetah (16. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbels letzte Aktivität: Heute 21:06

Ja, er lebt noch.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (16. Oktober 2005)

was is das bitte für n humor wenns n witz ist??
lol?
was bringt es demjenigen wenn er uns verarscht oO


----------



## w3rd (17. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ärzte haben die da glaube ich garkeine.



ja ne is klar.


----------



## santa_cross (17. Oktober 2005)

was issn jetz ? lebt der noch oder nicht ??? ich hasse filme die mittendrin aufhören


----------



## schaengel (17. Oktober 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> was issn jetz ? lebt der noch oder nicht ??? ich hasse filme die mittendrin aufhören



Naja, vielleicht hat ihm ein chinesischer Glückskeks einen prophylaktischen, kombinierten Speise-/Luftröhrenschnitt - vorzugsweise mit Kugelschreibermine - empfohlen.

Ts, ts, ts... das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (17. Oktober 2005)

Um 21:06 hab ich meinen Rechner abgeschaltet und bin in ein (anderes..) Krankenhaus (..als letztes mal) gefahren, um 23 Uhr hab ich ne Vollnarkose bekommen und um 2 Uhr bin ich wieder aufgewacht.
Heute morgen, Vormittag und Mittag musste ich jeweils was "testessen" um zu klären ob die Speiseröhre wieder funktioniert und vor ner halben Stunde wurde ich entlassen.

Ich weiss nicht so ganz genau was da los war, aber jedenfalls steckte anscheinend ein gutes Stück Steak tief in der Speiseröhre, und den Wunden in meinem Mund nach zu urteilen, war es wohl nicht ganz so leicht zu entfernen.


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2005)

oh je.
Der Grund würde mich schon interessieren.

Wann magst Du wieder Steak essen?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Oktober 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Bzw: Wieso konsultiert der Betroffene überhaupt den Fitness-Bereich eines Mountainbikeforums?!



Weil ich gedacht hatte, dass es sowas ähnliches wie diesen Heimlich-Griff auch für die Speiseröhre geben könnte



> In diesen Stunden, in denen du hier geschrieben und zu hause ausprobiert hast hättest du schon längst beim arzt sein können



Ich erinnere mich recht ungern daran, dass ich letztes Mal mit einer 2 fach gebrochenen Mittelhand und ein paar Fleischwunden VIER Stunden in besagter Notaufnahme im Wartezimmer saß, *bevor* ich einen Arzt gesehen hab der dann nur gesagt hat "Röntgen" - und danach weitere 2 Stunden bevor ein Gips drum kam. Angesichts dessen war die Hoffnung, dass sich das von alleine wieder löst (verdaut?) wohl nicht die schlechteste Option.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (17. Oktober 2005)

Da kriegt man ja Angst vorm Essen wenn man das so liest.  Wenn die Narkose 3 Stunden gedauert hat, muß das ja echt schwierig gewesen sein. Ich glaube die Speiseröhre muß innen so Falten haben, sonst könnte nichts hängenbleiben.

Ich hatte mal eine Gräte von Seelachs oder Kabeljau im Hals. Beim Unterschlucken merkte ich was Spitzes runterrutschen aber die Gräte rutschte nicht weiter sondern blieb hängen. Ich hab dann was getrunken, trockenes Brot gegessen, Sauerkraut, alles mögliche, aber es hat nichts genützt. Nach ein paar Tagen bin ich dann zum Arzt gegangen und der meinte die Gräte müsste man im Krankenhaus unter Vollnarkose entfernen. Da habe ich lieber drauf verzichtet und gewartet dass sie von selbst weggeht. Das hat Monate oder vielleicht sogar über ein Jahr gedauert bis ich nichts mehr davon gespürt habe. Fisch mit größeren Gräten esse ich seitdem sehr ungern.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Näthinator (17. Oktober 2005)

Wenn das Thema nicht so ernst wäre    wurde ich glatt sagen 


*DAS IST DER KRANKESTE POST DEN ICH JEH GELESEN HABE !!!!!!!*


----------



## Tired- Rob (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

in Zukunft besser keine ganzen Tiere am Stück verschlingen wollen! Auf jeden Fall eine bizarre Story mit Haken und Ösen und dem gebotenen Tiefgang...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## yama (17. Oktober 2005)

Na Hauptsache es geht Dir jetzt wieder besser! 

Ich habe ja nur darauf gewartet, dass die ersten Tips von wegen Rohrfrei und Pümpel kommen 

Das Problem nennt sich sogar Steakhouse-Syndrom: 

http://www.endoskopischer-atlas.de/o02.htm


----------



## Astaroth (17. Oktober 2005)

servus,
wer hat das von der python mitbekommen die den alligator verspeisen wollte und dann geplatzt ist, das ganze hier errinnert mich sehr daran     !!!

spaß beiseite wünsche dir eine gute besserung und ich drück dir die daumen dass sowas nicht wieder vorkommt.

mfg
astaroth


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Oktober 2005)

Über die Schlange hab ich mich letzte Woche noch lustig gemacht :-/
das war wohl die Rache...

Steakhouse Syndrom, interessant..
Mir ist das schon oft passiert dass ich mich irgendwie in der Hektik beim Essen "verschluckt" habe, nur ging das immer von alleine weg.

Ich sollte wohl bewusster kauen.

@Blauer Vogel: Dass die die Gräte dringelassen haben wundert mich - mir wurde erzählt dass es bei sowas zu Speiseröhren-Durchbruch kommen kann, und dann ist die Freude gross.

Jedenfalls gehts mir jetzt wieder normal und die Sache ist erledigt. 
Danke auch für die Aufforderungen, doch zum KKH zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. Oktober 2005)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ein paar Tagen bin ich dann zum Arzt gegangen und der meinte die Gräte müsste man im Krankenhaus unter Vollnarkose entfernen. Da habe ich lieber drauf verzichtet und gewartet dass sie von selbst weggeht. Das hat Monate oder vielleicht sogar über ein Jahr gedauert bis ich nichts mehr davon gespürt habe.



Du bist wahnsinnig, man ^^
spätestens nach nem halben Monat hätt ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben und das rausoperiern lassen oO


----------



## Blauer Vogel (17. Oktober 2005)

Damals war ich noch jung und dumm.   Ist schon über 20 Jahre her. Der Arzt hat das auch nicht so tragisch gesehen und nichts von Speiseröhrendurchbruch gesagt.   Mit der Zeit habe ich die Gräte auch immer weniger gespürt. Manchmal ist die jedoch etwas verrutscht, dann hab ichs wieder mehr gemerkt. Deshalb denke ich die hatte sich nicht in die Speiseröhre reingepiekst sondern lag da mehr in einer Hautfalte.

Da fällt mir noch was ein was ich mal in einer Zeitung gelesen habe. Jemand hatte immer Halsschmerzen die nicht richtig weggingen. Nach längerer Zeit untersuchte ein Arzt das genauer und fand dass die Person wohl einmal einen Apfel- oder Birnenkern verschluckt hatte. Der Kern hatte sich im Hals festgesetzt und gekeimt so dass ein kleiner Baum im Hals gewachsen war.


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (17. Oktober 2005)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir noch was ein was ich mal in einer Zeitung gelesen habe. Jemand hatte immer Halsschmerzen die nicht richtig weggingen. Nach längerer Zeit untersuchte ein Arzt das genauer und fand dass die Person wohl einmal einen Apfel- oder Birnenkern verschluckt hatte. Der Kern hatte sich im Hals festgesetzt und gekeimt so dass ein kleiner Baum im Hals gewachsen war.


----------



## StupidSteak (18. Oktober 2005)

ich glaube zu diesem thema passt mein name ziemlich gut^^

bei meinem bruder bleibt auch öfters mal was im hals stecken... dann muss er einfach warten, würgen, und hüpfen dann geht es meistens wieder weg 

naja, freut mich das du es überlebt hast XD


----------



## The.Mick (18. Oktober 2005)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir noch was ein was ich mal in einer Zeitung gelesen habe. Jemand hatte immer Halsschmerzen die nicht richtig weggingen. Nach längerer Zeit untersuchte ein Arzt das genauer und fand dass die Person wohl einmal einen Apfel- oder Birnenkern verschluckt hatte. Der Kern hatte sich im Hals festgesetzt und gekeimt so dass ein kleiner Baum im Hals gewachsen war.




hmmm, wenn ich mir das so durchlese muss ich schmunzeln....
Ich esse täglich mehrere Äpfel komplett, aslo mit Kerngehäuse und Kernen und allem, aber Apfelbäume wachsen in mir noch nicht.    ....
Es meinten zwar schon viele Leute, dass mir bald Apfelbäume aus irgendwelchen Poren wachsen würden ("bei dem Apfelkonsum"), aber passiert ist noch nix...

Naja abwarten     

Gruß 

Mick


----------



## StupidSteak (18. Oktober 2005)

bekommste keine blähungen von den äpfeln??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## würfelglück (19. Oktober 2005)

In Ergänzung zu Apfelbäumen und Steakresten...

*Auch eine schöne Geschichte:*

Es sollen Leute als Jahrmarktattraktion aufgetreten sein, die schier unglaubliche Dinge verschlucken und wieder vorwürgen können. Als Höhepunkt nach diversen Gegenständen wurden schließlich auch lebende Mäuse oder gar Ratten "geschluckt". Mit dem Tier intus konnte sogar noch getrunken werden, trotzdem wurden die Viecher wieder unversehrt hervorgewürgt.

Diese Zauberkünstler haben ein "Zenker-Divertikel", das ist eine bisweilen sehr große Ausstülpung der Speiseröhre.

Oft tödlicher unappetitlicher Nachteil der Kunststücke:

Mäuse- oder Rattenkot setzt sich in dem Divertikel fest und führt zu schwersten Infektionen. Von dem Odeure ganz zu schweigen...

Guten Appetit wünscht würfelglück


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> ride the difference
> context by dubbel


*edit* der war gut - wenn auch leider weitgehend unbeachtet...


----------



## würfelglück (19. Oktober 2005)

Entschuldigung, ich wollte kein gedankliches Urheberrecht verletzen.
Ich habe mich einfach nur noch stundenlang nach Durcharbeiten des A.S.-Threads amüsiert und habe ich mir erstmals eine Signatur zugelegt.

Kann sie aber gerne wieder löschen, wird ohnehin nur wenigen nachvollziehbar sein.


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2005)

@ lelebebbel,

da hste den mund wohl etwas voll genommen   

ich hoffe deinem hals geht es wieder gut ;-) was war es für ein steak? war vielelicht noch ein stück knochen drin? welches du übersehen hast?

wenn dir das wirklich öfters passiert, das essen im hals stecken bleibt, solltest du dir gründlicheres kauen angewöhnen, ist auch besser für die verdauung.

grüße coffee


----------



## alpino (19. Oktober 2005)

huhu,

ich hoffe dir geht es wieder gut. 

auch wenn es eigentlich nicht zum lachen ist.
habs mal in die favouriten gepackt, hinter den kollegen mit dem 6-teiligen radschuhset aus dem gefrierfach      

cu


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2005)

alpino schrieb:
			
		

> ...hinter den kollegen mit dem 6-teiligen radschuhset aus dem gefrierfach


was? wie?
bitte um aufklärung...!


----------



## hubabuba (19. Oktober 2005)

dubbel Du lässt nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1766355&postcount=22


----------



## Mischiman (19. Oktober 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> dubbel Du lässt nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1766355&postcount=22



   

gibt's doch gar net. . .


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2005)

Noch ein paar nette Illus zum Thema:
http://www.gihealth.com/html/education/photo/stricture.html


----------



## enepze (19. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein paar nette Illus zum Thema:
> http://www.gihealth.com/html/education/photo/stricture.html



Haben die denn da nach dem aufpumpen wenigstens das Fleischbällchen zum testen wieder reingeschmissen....das wäre ja sonst Verschwendung! Oder Mundraub je nach dem wo es hingekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (20. Oktober 2005)

Gabs da nicht mal einen der hat sogar ein Fahrrad gegessen?   Der war mal vor Jahren in einer Fernsehsendung. Ich glaube das war kein Zauberer, sondern der hat das wirklich gegessen. Also nicht dass der an dem Fahrrad rumgeknabbert hätte, sondern das Fahrrad war bereits geschnitten in kleinen Metallstückchen die der Mann dann verschluckt hat. Wo und wann die wieder rauskamen weiß ich nicht. Das arme Fahrrad


----------



## -w0lf- (20. Oktober 2005)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Da kriegt man ja Angst vorm Essen wenn man das so liest.  Wenn die Narkose 3 Stunden gedauert hat, muß das ja echt schwierig gewesen sein. Ich glaube die Speiseröhre muß innen so Falten haben, sonst könnte nichts hängenbleiben.
> 
> Ich hatte mal eine Gräte von Seelachs oder Kabeljau im Hals. Beim Unterschlucken merkte ich was Spitzes runterrutschen aber die Gräte rutschte nicht weiter sondern blieb hängen. Ich hab dann was getrunken, trockenes Brot gegessen, Sauerkraut, alles mögliche, aber es hat nichts genützt. Nach ein paar Tagen bin ich dann zum Arzt gegangen und der meinte die Gräte müsste man im Krankenhaus unter Vollnarkose entfernen. Da habe ich lieber drauf verzichtet und gewartet dass sie von selbst weggeht. Das hat Monate oder vielleicht sogar über ein Jahr gedauert bis ich nichts mehr davon gespürt habe. Fisch mit größeren Gräten esse ich seitdem sehr ungern.
> 
> Gute Besserung!



Hast bestimmt lecker aus´m Hals gerochen, wenn da ein Stück Fisch (oder was davon übrig war) 1 jahr lang dringesteckt hat   

Bitte entschuldige meinen Sarkassmus


----------

